# Jig Saw Cutting Station



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I saw this video posted on another website. Pretty dang spiffy, if you ask me.

I am willing to bet he didn't use Sketchup in his design. :grin:

Or a CNC!:surprise::smile:

Now I am thinking...why didn't I think of that? :surprise: After all, I have made an exact width dado cutting sled and the router planing sled, both similar in concept. SMH

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=910&v=pLndE0WuLtA


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Give that guy a sheet plywood and he builds all his own tools.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That is so cool, as are all of his shop made tools, that it deserves an award.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

simple but produces some very good results. Thanks for sharing Mike.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Mike, great video.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have to say, that's nothing like I was expecting to see when I clicked the link. I think this is something that would be very useful to have available in the shop. And in looking at some of his other videos, I'm very impressed with his creations. thanks for posting.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Good find Mike . I can see that coming in handy for newer woodworkers with a limited amount of tools .


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Neat Idea


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very cool, Mike...but I can't help but think of my speed square for jig and circular saw cuts. Enjoyed that he makes all his tools...gotta give him the attaboy...thanks for sharing...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Mike. What a great video. His router table is very close to my first table and I am not kidding. Every one that is just getting started in wood working and do not have a lot of money needs to see this guys video. Every new wood worker needs to understand that you don't need all the fancy tools we have.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a really interesting idea. I think he could do with making a push-stick to use with his router table though!

I've never had much luck using my jigsaw against a straight edge, and it's a Makita near identical to the one in the video. Freehand it's fine but against a straight edge the blade pulls to one side. Maybe it's the combination of Makita saw with Bosch blades, I should try Makita's own blades.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

AndyL said:


> That's a really interesting idea. I think he could do with making a push-stick to use with his router table though!
> 
> I've never had much luck using my jigsaw against a straight edge, and it's a Makita near identical to the one in the video. Freehand it's fine but against a straight edge the blade pulls to one side. Maybe it's the combination of Makita saw with Bosch blades, I should try Makita's own blades.


Andy...like any other implement of destruction, alignment is key...

Is it possible the blade is not square to the base plate...? That would account for straight cuts freehand but pulling with a guide...

Cut a straight line freehand, stop the saw while being careful not to move its orientation. Then pencil a line along one of its edges, remove the saw and compare the line to the cut...

You can do the same by laying down a piece of tape, cut freehand alongside it and compare the tape line to the orientation of the base edge...

Just a thought...(yes, I had one)


----------

